# DIY cliff box



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

I just ordered a similar thing, found the same box as cliffs in clear with nothing in it for $10 and bought 1/4” adhesive backed eva foam sheets for $12 plus free 2 day shipping (amazon prime is da shizzle) I got some extra foam to put on other items, like my cooler and console of the boat. I’ll post pics when I get it finished.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Hewe Dat said:


> I just ordered a similar thing, found the same box as cliffs in clear with nothing in it for $10 and bought 1/4” adhesive backed eva foam sheets for $12 plus free 2 day shipping (amazon prime is da shizzle) I got some extra foam to put on other items, like my cooler and console of the boat. I’ll post pics when I get it finished.


Ah yea adhesive foam would be way better, gluing the sheets down was a pia. Good call lol


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

If cutting foam ain't your thing, you can also buy the replacement foam sheets for that same box, pre-cut and pre-slotted, with adhesive backing on eBay for under 10 bucks.

I always love a DIY challenge but I can't make it as perfect as the die-cut ones and that bugs me enough to just buy the replacement sheets.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Hewe Dat said:


> I just ordered a similar thing, found the same box as cliffs in clear with nothing in it for $10 and bought 1/4” adhesive backed eva foam sheets for $12 plus free 2 day shipping (amazon prime is da shizzle) I got some extra foam to put on other items, like my cooler and console of the boat. I’ll post pics when I get it finished.


Do you have a link to where you found this? Hobby Lobby sheets with adhesive are so thin, and I tried using spray adhesive with some thicker ones and that didn't work either.


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

bryson said:


> Do you have a link to where you found this? Hobby Lobby sheets with adhesive are so thin, and I tried using spray adhesive with some thicker ones and that didn't work either.


https://www.amazon.com/Self-stick-S...232&sr=8-6&keywords=adhesive+back+foam+sheets

I could find the $12 one but this one is $14


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@Hewe Dat thanks! Not sure why I didn't see that when I searched before


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

bryson said:


> @Hewe Dat thanks! Not sure why I didn't see that when I searched before


They also sale replacement pads for sanders that look good for smaller boxes.


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

Got my stuff in from amazon, and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fly-Box-Re...650291?hash=item520117b973:g:9UMAAOSwTaVaBGiv


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Clear silicone makes a good, relatively inexpensive adhesive for gluing foam into the box. I've got some fly boxes I made with foam that I slitted myself 12 or 13 years ago and they still hold flies great.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I've made a couple boxes myself aswell. I glued in a chart of south FL on one and poured in casting resin I messed up a little but it only cost me like 8$ so I don't care


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Huge fan of these DIY boxes...cant fill them fast enough!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Got a single Plano pistol case for 6.99 at Academy and 5mm foam at Hobby Lobby for 1.27. Think it will work a ok, at least for me.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Hewe Dat said:


> Got my stuff in from amazon,


What category did you search on amazon?


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Hewe Dat said:


> Got my stuff in from amazon, and it turned out pretty good.
> View attachment 21525


I looked and did not find to box. can you send link?


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

@eightwt i just searched the all category.


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

@Rayreds this is the box I ordered, I just searched plastic boxes and searched to see what they had.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Hewe Dat said:


> @eightwt i just searched the all category.


All I come up with is the black boxes Have you got the Item number?


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

Rayreds said:


> All I come up with is the black boxes Have you got the Item number?


Forgot to attach the link in my last post sorry 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...=zeJ9K&psc=1&refRID=0HA6EW4AES5RJ29DH97S&th=1


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Hewe Dat said:


> Forgot to attach the link in my last post sorry
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...=zeJ9K&psc=1&refRID=0HA6EW4AES5RJ29DH97S&th=1


Thanks will let you know how mine works out.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Hewe Dat said:


> Forgot to attach the link in my last post sorry
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...=zeJ9K&psc=1&refRID=0HA6EW4AES5RJ29DH97S&th=1


Got it on order and will let you know how it comes out. Thanks for the help<(((((>]


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

albrighty_then said:


> I'm sure something similar has been posted before, but for the diy guys that don't want to drop 50 bucks on a fly box like myself, here ya go.


Thanks for the idea. Used the one I made for the first time today and made for a little more room in my 10' yak. Got slimmed too in a fitting breakin.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

$2.39 at Walmart. Done!


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Rayreds said:


> Got it on order and will let you know how it comes out. Thanks for the help<(((((>]


Got mine done and it’s great Thanks


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance, what's a croaker soaker?


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

eightwt said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what's a croaker soaker?


Live or cut bait


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks, used to catch croaker on the fly on the Chesapeake. Never had heard that expression, but makes sense


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

eightwt said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what's a croaker soaker?


SOME use Croker in SoTeex to catch Trout.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

On the Cheesy they would bait flounder rigs with a strip of croaker and a bait fish.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Backwater said:


> $2.39 at Walmart. Done!


you're a cheap ass! I like waterproof.


----------

